# silver motor 1065



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

bearing in motor going out and gear box is acting weird on 1065 silver motor
anyone got a silver motor for sale,or is it worth triyng to get the motor i have repaired? last month or 2 drum started to spin slower than usual without hitting a stoppage then after a couple minutes would kick in and the drum
started to spin like normal,today used machine and drum spun slow again and 
stayed that way motor got hot got a minor burnt smell,had brushes changed recently.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I have that motor on my 1065, loud but good motor. Why not just buy the quiet motor upgrade from spartan?


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

i like to keep things original, i like the old silver motors, i guess the new pm motors would be a last $$$ resort. the motor i have has been loud for awhile now and that's i think from the gearbox,i go to spin the drum by hand and the gear inside seems to hangup somewhat especialy when you turn it reverse


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

rebuild the gear box with spartan parts? Either way sounds like it needs to come apart to see what is going on. And you can send the motor in to be rebuilt, there are electrical motor repair companies in most large cities.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Call AJ Coleman. Marvin hss rebuilt ones in stock.


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

i got the motor and gearbox broke apart , i will try and post pics tomorrow 
and try to explain what's going on.


----------

